# TPN+ and Easy Carbo dosing for a Nano Aquarium.



## HarryRobinson (12 Jul 2012)

Hi guys, as some of you know i will be finally planting and 'doing up' my nano aquascape next week, would like to know what dosing regimes i would need to have for tpn+ and easy carbo. The tank is 15litres. Shall i dose weekly, daily? Details would be much aprreciated


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (13 Jul 2012)

Just dose 0.5ml of each daily?


----------



## HarryRobinson (13 Jul 2012)

Before/after lights?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (13 Jul 2012)

Whenever mate, ideally before lights on.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (13 Jul 2012)

Go easy on Easycarbo if your keeping shrimp, some don't like the taste of it


----------



## HarryRobinson (13 Jul 2012)

I will have shrimp at a later date, im sure 1/2ml a day shouldn't harm them?


----------

